# problème boot camp



## thibaud_tln (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai depuis peu de temps le dernier macbook pro 2017 13 pouces (touch bar, 256go).
J'ai donc voulu installer window 10 pour avoir accès à certains logiciels avec l'aide de boot camp mais celui-ci m'indique un message d'erreur : 
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*

je suis donc allé dans l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai supprimé la partition bootcamp et la partition osxreserved et j'ai réessayé d'installer window mais le même message apparait...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2018)

Salut *thibaud
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la distribution des partitions du disque.


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Thu Jan  4 18:53:47 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         79.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                38.2 GB    disk0s8
   5:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s4
   6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.2 GB   disk0s5
   7:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.2 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s5
   1:                APFS Volume mac                     82.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +79.0 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC HD                  1.2 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         79.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                38.2 GB    disk0s8
   5:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s4
   6:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.2 GB   disk0s5
   7:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s6
```

il y a une foule de partitions qui partagent le disque interne : *7* en tout ! - seul le *Terminal* peut révéler cet état de choses > l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > programmé pour exclure de l'affichage graphique toutes sortes de partitions auxiliaires - en est incapable.

Je note qu'il y a *2* *Conteneurs apfs* inscrits sur 2 partitions -->


sur la partition n°*2* de *79 Go* --> un *Conteneur disk2* recelant un volume principal *MAC HD* qui ne contient que *1,2 Mo* de données (donc vide)

sur la partition n°*6* de *125 Go* --> un *Conteneur disk1* recelant un volume principal *mac* qui contient *82 Go* de données.

C'est donc logiquement le volume *mac* qui est le volume-Système de démarrage. il est manifestement mal placé dans la rangée des partitions du disque. Il faut réorganiser le partitionnement d'ensemble > en remettant le volume de démarrage avec ses données dans un *Conteneur apfs* inscrit sur la partition *disk0s2* (n°*2*). Et en récupérant à ce *Conteneur* tout le reste de l'espace du disque. Alors seulement l'«Assistant BootCamp» pourra effectuer sa tâche.

Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe lorsque tu seras en ligne.


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

bonjour, et merci pour l'aide, pourriez vous m'expliquer la procédure pour réorganiser le partitionnement ?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (en copier-coller ; une seule à la fois) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime le *Conteneur disk2* et reformate la partition n° *2* (*disk0s2*) en *jhfs+* en remontant un volume vide *Macintosh HD*

la 2è supprime la partition n°*3* (*disk0s3*)

la 3è supprime la partition n°*5 *(*disk0s4*)

la 4è supprime la partition n°*4 *(*disk0s8*)

la 5è récupère tout l'espace libéré à la partition n°*2* et à son volume *Macintosh HD*

Cela fait > passe encore cette paire de commande (une à la fois) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition de queue n°*7* (*disk0s6*)

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur disk1* (partition *disk0s5*)

Cette série de commande effectuée > re-démarre une fois --> puis repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > que j'avise l'état des lieux.


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

merci pour votre aide mais la commande resizeContainer n'est pas reconnu, il n'existe que la commande resizevolume


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         79.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s5
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         125.2 GB   disk0s6
   5:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s7

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +79.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC HD                  983.0 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.2 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s6
   1:                APFS Volume mac                     82.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

Passe cette série de commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

et poste le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

voilà, c'est bon j'ai tout rentré dans le terminal, jai redémarré le mac et rentré la commande diskutil list

```
Last login: Sat Jan  6 17:25:38 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            125.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.2 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.2 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume mac                     82.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

Ça s'est bien simplifié. Il y a encore une partition résiduelle intercalaire (n°*3*).

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


pour la supprimer et récupérer son espace

Passe encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## thibaud_tln (6 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Sat Jan  6 17:47:16 on console
Restored session: Sam  6 jan 2018 17:45:25 CET
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            125.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.2 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.2 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume mac                     82.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2018)

Ah ! enfin. Tout est net. Il faut dire qu'il y avait un bazar fantastique.

L'opération est maintenant la suivante -->


tu télécharges depuis l'AppStore un installateur de High Sierra > puis tu lances l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* (vide) --> ce qui recréera un format *apfs* avec un *Conteneur*

à la fin > à la page qui demande si tu veux récupérer des données --> tu coches la case "*À partir d'un autre Mac*" et tu indiques le volume *mac* en source.

=> tu devrais ouvrir pour terminer une session clone de celle de *mac* dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Vérifie alors que tout est en ordre et signale-le. Cette opération d'ensemble consiste à créer un clone *apfs* de *mac* sur la partition n°*2* du disque. Ce qui permettra ensuite de supprimer *mac* avec son *Conteneur apfs* et de récupérer l'espace de sa partition à celle de *Macintosh HD*. Tu n'auras donc plus qu'une partition majeure d'environ *250 Go*.


----------



## thibaud_tln (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, voilà c’est fait ! Merci beaucoup pour votre. Est ce que je dois maintenant supprimer la partition mac et son contenu avec l’utilitaire disque ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Donne d'abord quelques informations -->

- est-ce que tu es actuellement démarré sur le volume *Macintosh HD* ?

- si oui --> passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```
 (mets le *H* en majuscule)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques - dont les sous-tableaux de *Conteneurs apfs*

la 2è mesure les espaces : total > occupé > libre pour tous les volumes montés

=> poste ici ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## thibaud_tln (7 Janvier 2018)

oui, le disque de démarrage est le macintosh HD

```
Last login: Sun Jan  7 18:06:56 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         125.2 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.3 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            88.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.2 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume mac                     87.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    125G    88G    34G    72%  775763 9223372036854000044    0%   /
devfs           200k   200k     0B   100%     676                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    125G   2.1G    34G     6%       2 9223372036854775805    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk2s1    125G    87G    34G    73%  780142 9223372036853995665    0%   /Volumes/mac
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Bon --> aucun problème.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime le *Conteneur disk2* dont relève le volume *mac* et reformate la partition de résidence en *jhfs+* > remontant un volume *Untitled*

la 2è supprime la partition de résidence *disk0s3*

la 3è récupère son espace (*125 Go*) au *Conteneur disk1* et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le nouveau tableau pour vérification.


----------



## thibaud_tln (7 Janvier 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Thibaud:~ thibaudtalin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            88.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

Tout est en ordre.

L'espace du *Conteneur disk2* et de sa partition de résidence *disk0s3* a été récupéré après suppression au *Conteneur disk1* et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*.

RAS.


----------



## thibaud_tln (7 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide. Je ne sais pas comment mon disque c’est retrouvé avec autant de partition sachant que je l’ai acheté d’occasion mais réinitialiser d’usine... Je peux donc installer Window avec boot camp maintenant ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2018)

thibaud_tln a dit:


> Je peux donc installer Window avec boot camp maintenant ?



Oui.


----------



## thibaud_tln (7 Janvier 2018)

c'est bon, j'ai pu installer le logiciel de prise en charge mais à la fin de l'installation de window, une fenêtre apparait m'indiquant qu'un problème inattendu s'est produit et me propose de redémarrer l'installation, ce que j'ai fait mais au bout de quelques secondes, le même message apparaît... j'ai donc supprimer la partition window et je suis entrain de le réinstaller avec boot camp mais je ne pense pas que cela va marcher... Savez vous d'où vient ce problème?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

Je peux te répondre sur des questions de partitionnement du disque - voire sur des questions touchant les protocoles de démarrage d'OS comme macOS ou Windows. 

Je ne peux pas te répondre touchant le fonctionnement de Windows lui-même non plus que sur la finalisation de son installation sur Mac. Parce que je n'ai jamais utilisé cet OS > et que j'ai bien l'intention de ne jamais l'utiliser. C'est donc pour moi un objet inconnu.


----------



## thibaud_tln (8 Janvier 2018)

Le problème s’est réglé après installation c’est bon !


----------

